# Joining corner wall shelves



## PiersonPainting (Aug 15, 2011)

I've got a room where I want to install one 1x12 oak shelf on three walls. They will be located closer to the ceiling so one will see more of the underside. Whats the prefered method for connecting the shelves in the corners? Do you run one shelf into the corner and butt the other into the front edge of the first shelf or do you 45° the shelves and biscuit and glue. I was going to use angled brackets for support. I want the shelves to look nice, not rough looking like some closet shelving.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

This can be done either way. I personally think the mitered corners would be better but the accuracy of the existing walls would have to be determined. It isn't unusual to have corners of a home out of square a little. You may have to play around with some patterns first and make any necessary adjustments in the cuts.

Biscuit joinery would also be a MUST in my thinking.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if you dont have a biscuit joiner, you can use a slot cutting bit in a router to create the same effect. i do this quite often for inside corner knee wall caps when trimming houses. cut the slot in both peices of wood then rip a spline that matches the slot on the table saw


----------



## PiersonPainting (Aug 15, 2011)

I spoke to a friend of mine and he metioned using the KREG tool secure the two shelves together. We kind of agreed that it might be easier to butt one shelf to the other instead of mitering because of the issue of out of square corners. I quess I decide when I get to that point. Its funny that I did a search on google and you tube and came up with zero! Such a simple thing.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Kregs are great but you would then see a huge hole on the bottom side.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Mitred corners with a biscuit or spline joint (not all the way to the front). 

Use a angle finder Angle finder  to figure out the angle of the walls as they rarely are square.


----------



## PiersonPainting (Aug 15, 2011)

If I did use a Kreg, the holes would be on the top surface. The shelves are going to be located closer to the ceiling than normal. Plus you can plug the holes with matching wood.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

all i do to find hte angle for such shelves is sit both peices down where they have to go set hard to the back wall and overlap them.. mark the front edge of the overlapping peice on the one below and repeat on the the opposite peice.. then connect the mark on the front edge to the back corner...1 angle bisected and you can cut this line


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Kirk- your method works great, I just find it easier/quicker to hold up the angle finder then the 2 shelves.


----------



## PiersonPainting (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree, placing a 12' and 8' 1x12 oak boards up and down to find angle for corner would be a pain, but I might try both methods to see which one gives me the results I like best. Always willing to try something different. Thanks


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

mae-ling said:


> Kirk- your method works great, I just find it easier/quicker to hold up the angle finder then the 2 shelves.



yah.. i do the angle finder thing too. but sometimes admidst loading all my tools on the truck for a trim job,, sometimes the angle finder doesnt get found :laughing:


----------



## inspector12 (Mar 4, 2016)

If you want a nice looking shelf, Build you a small corner shelf (15 inches or so) then build a straight shelf for each side and connect them together. At the connection just face it with a 1x2.


----------

